# Sore on paw



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Bear with the paranoid first-time dog owner here...

I noticed tonight Shadow was licking at one of his feet a lot. I looked and found that he has what looks like a swollen and irritated ... thing ... all around one of his toenails. I think it qualifies as an open wound, as I think if he were to run on it it would probably start bleeding.

Is this something to be concerned about? See a vet over? My usual vet is closed Sundays, can this wait until Monday? Etc etc ... everything is appreciated 

Some pictures:
http://www.dilligas.com/pics/temp/shadowfoot1.jpg
http://www.dilligas.com/pics/temp/shadowfoot2.jpg


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

You need a vet and its the weekend...Isn't this always how it happens? The crisis usually 'appears' late Friday evening... 
I looked at the pix and they are big and clear but I don't know exactly what to make of it... maybe a broken nail? How badly is he hurting? It doesn't appear to be oozing any pus and it doesn't look that swollen (meaning 'filling up' with pus... so maybe there's not a bacterial infection, yet. If Shadow's not really bothered much by it (licking and worrying it) and it's not really puffed or oozing anything nasty, it could probably wait 'til Monday morn. When did you first notice it? What drew your attention to it? How quickly has it been developing?


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

If you keep it clean and covered so he can't lick it,you can wait until tomorrow for the Vet.
Let us know if it changes.
Shane


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the replies!

Um, it's not hurting him much. He's not limping and he doesn't pull away when I touch it. It bled a little bit after our evening walk yesterday, but even then it didn't seem to be sore to the touch.

I noticed it only after he started licking his paw a lot .... um ... yesterday afternoon. It pretty much looked the same as it does now, so it's not mutating or anything.

I took Shane's advice and threw a sock over it (it's all I have  ). He's being a good boy and not itching or biting at the sock, although he doesn't like it very much.

Regardless, I'll take him in tomorrow morning. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Do you have snow in Washington? I have read that the street salt they put on the roads can irritate the paws.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

We had half an inch last week but fortunately, this area doesn't get much snow. I've been keeping him inside and doing a minimal amount of walking anyhow... I hope I can get him running around again soon!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Dilligas,did you go to the Vet? what did the Vet say? Or how is the paw?
Shane


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Shane, he's waaaaay over on the West Coast so I don't expect to hear from him until late tonight... he'll probably post around midnight, our time, like he always does.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Haha, good call monomer. I didn't have time to check the site this morning (it's crunch week at work, plus the vet app't) so yes, I'll be late as usual.

The vet thinks it's an infection of some sort, caused by who-knows-what. I have antibiotics and one of those wrap-around stiff neck braces (not the lampshade collar, I talked her out of that) to keep him from worrying at it while I can't watch.

So hopefully the antibiotics will work and he'll be good to go in no time. Until then I think we'll skip the dog park this weekend and keep the walks short. He'll be busting with energy by then.

Thanks for the advice and the replies


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Dilligas,That's what my dogs have(or had). I read in the paper that there is somekind of a steph (spelled something like that) infection around Georgia.People think that it's a spider bite and don't treat it.It's actually a bacterial infection,some kind of skin eating stuff.Minor if you catch it early,but lethal if allowed to get into the blood stream.
Nasty stuff,I'm keeping a close watch,because my furkids have had NO contact with any other dog for a few months.
Shane


----------

